# Communication à l'App Sore impossible



## JeanPierre (23 Juin 2011)

C'est le message que je reçois dès l'ouverture de l'application. Si je  demande à voir mon compte et je tente d'entrer le mot de passe que  j'utilise avec succès pour mon iTunes, il n'est pas reconnu. Et je tente  de créer un nouveau compte en reprenant le password en question. Rien  ne se passe. Curieux. Une suggestion ? OSX 6,7. 12 Go de Ram. MacPro 8  curs de mars 2009.


----------------------
Note au modérateur (Aliboron) : 
Désolé d'aoir avdressé ce message dans la mauvaise boîte aux lettres. Je n'étais jamais descendu assez bas dans les colonnes pour apercevoir qu'il existait un forum App Store. Je bas ma coulpe.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2011)

As tu essayé de contacter Apple ?


----------

